# Aliens 7524 Snowblower



## Mhenderson (Nov 3, 2019)

I own a Ariens 7524, model 932041 and Serial 001578 24” two stage, electric start snow blower. I am planning on selling it because we just do not use is and have not used it for many years. We have a commercial company do the plowing now. I just had it serviced and ready for the winter by the dealer. This cost me about $150 in total. 

My question is how much should I post it on the Craigs List and the Sell and Swap sites? It’s like brand new, no scratches, dents or mechanical issues. Electric start. Runs great. We are in Rhodes Island.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

If it truly looks new and you post pictures that back it up. I would say $450 hight end. $300 on the low end. It really depends on your area. I would investigate your area of what others are selling for first. Also make sure you spell the name right. A very common way to hurt a potential sale imo.


----------



## Mhenderson (Nov 3, 2019)

Sorry spell check change my spelling. Thanks


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’m in Ma, I agree with promike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

